# عيد الفصح المجيد



## الياس دكور (6 أبريل 2007)

عيد الفصح المجيد او عيد الغداء او عيد الحرية او عيد القيامة ومهما تعددت الاسماء فالهدف واحد . عيد الفصح وهو عند اليهود يعني بيساح   وبه بسرعة خرجوا اليهود من ارض مصر  خرجوا والخمير لم يختمر بعد بداخل العجين  خرجوا ليتحرروا من عبودية المصريين . الرب يسوع في هذا اليوم قدم نفسه وبكل تواضع ليصلب قدم نفسه طوعآ محبنآ بابناء البشر وكشاة سيق الى الذبح وهو الذي حمل خطايانا صلب ليكن الفادي الذي سيفدينا بسفك دمه الطاهر ودفن في القبر ليدفن معه خطايانا  الرب يسوع هو الذي حررنا من عبودية ابلايس عبودية الخطيئة الرب هو الذي مات وقام في اليوم التالت قام لياكد لنا ان كل من يموت وعليه اسم الرب سيقوم من  بين الاموات بهذا اليوم تمجد الرب عندما انتصر على ابليس ودفع له كل شيء وكل سلطان وكفانا نحن المؤمنون ان علينا اسم الرب فنمتليء من روحه القدوس وننسى حياة هذا العالم ونحلق عاليآ بالروح ونعيش بعالم المحبة الابدية والسلام الابدي الذي وهبنا اياهم الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد .
الرب يسوع المسيح حمل اثقالتا واخذ عنا الخطية ورماها باعماق البحار ولم يذكرها في ما بعد . واليوم يوم الجمعة الحزينة او الجمعة العظيمة صلب ملكط الملوك ورب الارباب صلب الذي اوقف الرياح يقبضته صلب من نفخ بالتراب فصار ادم نفسآ حية ويوم الاحد سيقوم من بين الاموات لانه صادق وامين وقبل ان يموت قال انتم سهدمون الهيكل وانا سابنيه بتلات ايام وكن يرمز الى نفسه 
احد القيامة يقوم الرب منتصرآ ساحقآ راس التعبان ونحن نردد المسيح قام حقآ قام .
اجل المسيح قام وواقف على باب قلوبنا هيا بنا يا اخوتي ندعوه ليتعشى معنا ونحن معه  توبوا وارجعوا للرب تذكروا موته وتذكروا قيامته وكل عام وانتم بخير ومع كل واحد منكم التذكرة الابديه  التي سيسمح لكم من خلالها الدخول الى عرش الابدية واكرر كل عام وانتم منتصرين 
اهر


----------



## ramia (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عيد الفصح المجيد*

شكرا يا الياس على الموضوع الرائع وكل عام وانت بألف خير


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عيد الفصح المجيد*

شكرا ليك على الموضوع الجميل وكل سنه وانت طيب

:new4: :new4: :new4: :new4: :new4: :new4: :new4​:


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 مايو 2009)

أخى الحبيب
القيامة غير الفصح
وليسا الاثنين معنى واحد
راجع كلمة الله
ونحن المصريين لانسمى القيامة فصحاً
*الفصح المسيح ذبح لأجلنا
اما القيامة لاحقة للفصح
بعد الصليب
لكن للأسف أغلب المسيحيين غير المصريين
عندملا يتحدثون عن مناسبة عيد القيامة يقولون عيد القصح واااحسرتاه!!!!!!!!
وللعلم المؤمن الحقيقى يعيش فى عيد دائم*


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا للموضوع الجميل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

ميرسي ..كثير للموضوع ....وربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا الياس
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود​


----------

